# Juntas lo vencemos todo



## Balloongirl

Hola!

me gustaría saber la taducción en italiano de "Juntas lo vencemos todo"

Tengo algunas dudas ya que me han dicho tanto: "assieme vinciamo tutto" como "insieme vinciamo tutto"

¿cual de las dos es correcta?

¿existe alguna otra traducción para esta frase?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Tomby

Las palabras "assieme" e "insieme" son sinónimas aunque creo que se usa más "insieme".
Yo diría "insieme lo vinciamo tutto". Espero que algún nativo me corrija si estoy equivocado.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Si giusto, hanno lo stesso significato, però non capisco quel *lo vinciamo tutto *(tutto cosa?).

Grazie


----------



## Balloongirl

Buenos días,

Lo que quiero decir con la frase es que, unidas, juntas, podemos con todo lo que venga. Es decir, si nos apoyamos la una en la otra, solucionaremos todos los problemas y las adversidades.

¿Alguien mas me puede ayudar?

Entonces, para que sea correcto en italiano hay que ponerle la particula "lo" como en español?

Gracias!


----------



## Geviert

> Lo que quiero decir con la frase es que, unidas, juntas, podemos con  todo lo que venga. Es decir, si nos apoyamos la una en la otra,  solucionaremos todos los problemas y las adversidades.
> 
> ¿Alguien mas me puede ayudar?




En este sentido sería más conveniente un simple: _insieme ce la facciamo. En el caso de ese "todo lo que venga" _yo díría simplemente "sempre": _insieme sempre ce la facciamo._


----------



## Tomby

Spiritoso78 said:


> Si giusto, hanno lo stesso significato, però non capisco quel *lo vinciamo tutto *(tutto cosa?).





Balloongirl said:


> ¿Alguien mas me puede ayudar?
> Entonces, para que sea correcto en italiano hay que ponerle la particula "lo" como en español?



Yo escribí "insieme lo vinciamo tutto" porque previamente había leído este hilo que trata sobre el "lo" en una situación similar a la presente:


> Pregunta: ¿El remedio? Lo conocemos todos.
> Respuesta: Il rimedio? *Lo* conosciamo tutti.


Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

Pero el verbo es otro, mi estimado. En el ejemplo que nos pones es claro "el remedio". En italiano _lo vinciamo tutto _"a secas" no es claro (tutto cosa? Spiritoso dixit).


----------



## Tomby

Sí, sí, de acuerdo. Pero yo he comprendido (no sé si bien o mal) que "tutto" se refiere a "todo": "Juntas lo vencemos _todo_".
Saludos,


----------



## Spiritoso78

> Es decir, si nos apoyamos la una en la otra, solucionaremos todos los problemas y las adversidades.


Ciao,

entonces en este caso, pudieras decir:

*Insieme ce la faremo!

*


----------



## ursu-lab

Spiritoso78 said:


> Ciao,
> 
> entonces en este caso, pudieras decir:
> 
> *Insieme ce la faremo!
> 
> *





Comunque nella traduzione letterale "insieme/assieme vinciamo tutto" non ci vuole il "lo". 
Se la frase spagnola è "lo....todo" dove "todo" ha un senso *assoluto *e il "lo" ha valore neutro, il "lo" in italiano non si usa.

Es. ho mangiato tutto il panettone -> l'ho mangiato tutto (lo= il panettone)

sa tutto il libro a memoria -> lo sa a memoria (lo= il libro)

Ma:

lo sabe todo -> sa tutto.


----------



## Tomby

ursu-lab said:


> Comunque nella traduzione letterale "insieme/assieme vinciamo tutto" non ci vuole il "lo".
> Se la frase spagnola è "lo....todo" dove "todo" ha un senso *assoluto *e il "lo" ha valore neutro, il "lo" in italiano non si usa.
> 
> Es. ho mangiato tutto il panettone -> l'ho mangiato tutto (lo= il panettone)
> 
> sa tutto il libro a memoria -> lo sa a memoria (lo= il libro)
> 
> Ma:
> 
> lo sabe todo -> sa tutto.



Ti ringrazio molto per il chiarimento.
Come sempre un'ottima risposta.


----------



## Geviert

Una domanda: che differenza c'è tra_ insieme ce la facciamo_ e _insieme ce la faremo_ oltre al diverso orizzonte temporale sulla riuscita (o meno) di qualcosa? l'ultima mi sembra quella più ottimistica (nel futuro), la prima mi sembra quella più immediata (difronte al problema diciamo). Grazie.  

PS. Tomba: no creo que existan _bravissime _risposte (bravo se usa para calificar el carácter de una persona, salvo en _notte brava_).


----------



## Spiritoso78

> Una domanda: che differenza c'è tra _insieme ce la facciamo e insieme ce la faremo?_



Risposta: ciao Geviert,  ho voluto espressamente usare il futuro proprio per sottolineare la fiducia e l'ottimismo di queste ragazze verso il futuro, verso le sfide che dovranno affrontare.


----------



## Geviert

Spiritoso78 said:


> Risposta: ciao Geviert,  ho voluto espressamente usare il futuro proprio per sottolineare la fiducia e l'ottimismo di queste ragazze verso il futuro, verso le sfide che dovranno affrontare.



Grazie per la risposta Spiritoso, mi chiedevo se c'era qualche sfumatura in più che mi sfuggiva sulla scelta del tempo verbale.


----------



## francisgranada

Insieme vinciamo ogni cosa.


----------



## Balloongirl

Muchas gracias a todos.

Pero sigo teniendo la duda. Si un italiano ve la frase "Assieme vinciamo tutto" ¿la entiende? ¿es correcta o hay alguna errata?

Entiendo que lo que quiero decir en español, igual está mejor dicho de otra forma pero la frase que quiero utilizar es esta y quisiera saber que no hay ningun error en ella.

Grazie!


----------



## Geviert

El problema Ballongirl es que si lo dices asì un italiano te va a preguntar (en cualquier lengua diría, cuestión de sentido, no de código) a *qué *te refieres. Precisamente te hemos propuesto las formas con fare: _ce la faremo_, porque esta tiene ya implícito el significado de esfuerzo o intención de superar alguna dificultad (como en castellano). Se trata de una típica expresión idiomática italiana. Las traducciones literales en estos casos de frases idiomáticas son desastrosas, créeme. La frase con assieme/insieme no es incorrecta, pero, desde mi modesto punto de vista, no expresa nada. Si no quieres dejar el verbo _vincere_, eventualmente la propuesta de Francisgranada me parece la más elegante.


----------



## ursu-lab

Balloongirl said:


> Muchas gracias a todos.
> 
> Pero sigo teniendo la duda. Si un italiano ve la frase "Assieme vinciamo tutto" ¿la entiende? ¿es correcta o hay alguna errata?
> 
> Entiendo que lo que quiero decir en español, igual está mejor dicho de otra forma pero la frase que quiero utilizar es esta y quisiera saber que no hay ningun error en ella.
> 
> Grazie!



Depende, si juegas en un equipo deportivo o vas al casino o tienes que enfrentarte a una batalla, un italiano la entiende perfectamente..  Si, en cambio, te refieres a problemas o dificultades, es "ce la faremo".
Lo mismo vale por la frase de Francisgranada, donde "ogni cosa" parece más bien que se refiere a un premio de la loteria 

No se trata de gramática, sino de contexto.


----------



## honeyheart

Balloongirl said:


> Entiendo que lo que quiero decir en español, igual está mejor dicho de otra forma pero la frase que quiero utilizar es esta y quisiera saber que no hay ningun error en ella.


En ese caso te sugiero la frase: "Insieme sconfiggiamo tutto".  El verbo "sconfiggere" es más claro y contundente para expresar la idea que pretendés comunicar.  Y partiendo de esta frase básica, podés elaborar alternativas más elocuentes, como por ejemplo:

_Se siamo insieme possiamo sconfiggere tutto.
Noi due insieme riusciremo a sconfiggere tutto.
Tu e io insieme sconfiggiamo tutto e tutti._

Pero pido a los italianos que me corrijan si hay algún error en las frases, que es posible.  Gracias.


----------



## Geviert

> "Insieme sconfiggiamo tutto".



Mmm realmente me parece muy inusual como frase. Me recuerda a Annibale contra los romanos  (guerras, deportes, agonismo insomma). Como ya se afirmó, no se trata de corrección literal sino de *pertinencia *de sentido. En estos casos depende del contexto es cierto, también de un cierto estilo: _ce la faremo_ lo dicen todos por ejemplo y puede ser más que suficiente en este caso. La expresión _insieme vinciamo ogni cosa_ riecheggia el  (amor) "vincit omnia".


----------



## honeyheart

Geviert said:


> Mmm realmente me parece muy inusual como frase.


Pero es la que Balloongirl quiere usar de todos modos.



Geviert said:


> La expresión _insieme vinciamo ogni cosa_ riecheggia el  (amor) "vincit omnia".


El problema es que esta frase puede significar "derrotamos todo" (_vinciamo ogni nemico_) o "ganamos todo" (_vinciamo ogni medaglia_), y Balloongirl apunta exclusivamente al primer sentido.


----------



## Geviert

> Pero es la que Balloongirl quiere usar de todos modos.



Se pueden usar todas las combinaciones verbales posibles, todo es posible in questo mondo dimenticato da Dio. Se explicó únicamente *a qué* nos exponemos fuera de la expresión común (en Italia) "ce la faremo". Esta última diría que no necesita explicarse en su intención (como la española, diría), mientras en el caso de las demás será necesario precisar de qué habla: _lotto, gratta e vinci,_ _Supercosmo_, _L'America del Columbus Day_, _Il mercante in fiera_, _turista per sempre!!!_  ecc. También la mia obviamente: yo daba el posible _riecheggiamento_ dado que "ogni cosa" a diferencia de "tutto" deja mejor en suspenso la frase (pero no escapa del qué).


----------



## Balloongirl

Exacto Geviert, lo que quiero expresar es lo mismo que "amor vincit omnia" pero en lugar de amor quiero decir que nosotras juntas (mi hermana y yo) "vincit omnia". Lo que queremos es una frase bonita y algo solemne (y corta si puede ser!) pero que nos recuerde que nos tenemos la una a la otra. Es por eso que os preguntaba la frase con el verbo "vinciamo" porque da la idea de fortaleza


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> En ese caso te sugiero la frase: "Insieme sconfiggiamo tutto".  El verbo "sconfiggere" es más claro y contundente para expresar la idea que pretendés comunicar.  Y partiendo de esta frase básica, podés elaborar alternativas más elocuentes, como por ejemplo:
> 
> _Se siamo insieme possiamo sconfiggere tutto. se *stiamo *insieme ci sarà un perché.... -> mi ricorda la canzone di Cocciante __
> Noi due insieme riusciremo a sconfiggere tutto.
> Tu e io  Io e te insieme sconfiggiamo tutto e tutti._ Non era un errore, ma non è l'ordine più comune.
> 
> Pero pido a los italianos que me corrijan si hay algún error en las frases, que es posible.  Gracias.



Col verbo "sconfiggere" suona molto belligerante... o medico, per es. un virus 


Direi che a questo punto sono molto più frequenti:

 (se stiamo insieme/assieme) niente e nessuno ci fermerà

oppure

insieme/assieme siamo imbattibili.


----------



## Geviert

> niente e nessuno ci fermerà



Esta me gusta también, simple y bella. Si se desea añadir intensidad, se podrían combinar:

_insieme vinciamo ogni cosa. Niente e nessuno ci fermerà.
_
De manera que el _vincere _denote esfuerzo (y no suerte o competición).


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

Yo también diría "insieme ce la faremo" porque para mí que soy nativa  "insieme vinciamo tutto "me hace pensar en partidos,  competiciones, juego de cartas(no estoy segura que se diga de esta manera...)


----------



## Balloongirl

Dianaprinci "Assieme vinciamo ogni cosa" te suena mejor?
 Hay alguna frase en italiano con el verbo vincere que signifique lo que yo quiero expresar?
Si cambiamos el verbo vencer por superar "juntas lo superamos todo" ¿como sería?

Mil gracias!


----------



## francisgranada

Per completezza, vorrei aggiungere che secondo me il verbo _vincere _si può usare anche nel senso più generale (oppure figurato), e quindi non solo riferendosi a sport, guerre, gare, lotterie ecc.

Dal Treccani:

*vìncere* v. tr. [lat. _v__ĭ__nc__ĕ__re_] (pres. _io vinco_, _tu vinci_, ecc.; pass. rem. _vinsi_, _vincésti_, ecc.; part. pass. _vinto_).  
...
*d.* Avere ragione di qualche cosa che si oppone o costituisce ostacolo: _v. le difficoltà_ ....


----------



## Calabrone_

Mi è venuto in mente il verbo maramaldeggiare chissà possa tornare utile


----------



## honeyheart

Tantissime grazie, ursu-lab, per le tue correzioni e precisazioni. 




Balloongirl said:


> Hay alguna frase en italiano con el verbo vincere que signifique lo que yo quiero expresar?


Parece que para que tenga sentido usando "vincere" tenés que cambiar sí o sí ese "tutto" por algo más específico: "ogni difficoltà", "tutte le avversità", "qualsiasi ostacolo"...


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

Me gustan también las  traducciones de ursu-lab (como siempre), con otra posibilidad muy parecida que es "insieme non ci batte nessuno".Pero tal vez también "insieme possiamo superare qualsiasi problema o (mejor)"insieme ce la possiamo fare".En fin, yo anadiría el verbo "poder".


----------



## Geviert

Grande Calabrone, a questo punto possiamo chiudere con il fiocco:   _insieme possiamo maramaldeggiare il mondo. _


----------



## Larroja

honeyheart said:


> _Se siamo insieme possiamo sconfiggere tutto.
> Noi due insieme riusciremo a sconfiggere tutto.
> Tu e io insieme sconfiggiamo tutto e tutti._



Ciao Honey, le frasi sono perfettamente corrette in italiano.  Tuttavia, secondo me usando il verbo sconfiggere il tono della frase cambia radicalmente. Se dobbiamo sconfiggere qualcuno o qualcosa si sottintende che abbiamo dei nemici, e l'atmosfera si fa fosca... 

Io, en resumidas cuentas, propongo: Insieme si vince!


----------



## Geviert

> Insieme si vince!
Click to expand...


Ciao Larroja, credo che ci chiedono di addolcire in qualche modo il senso implicito riferito al gioco d'azzardo, ovvero quell'inevitabile connotazione lottomatica   che ha il verbo _vincere_ nell'italiano odierno. Sinceramente credo che delle possibilità valide siano state proposte a iosa. Ormai altro non vi è (di proponibile).


----------



## Balloongirl

"Assieme superare tutto"  ¿como la veis? ¿como suena en italiano?


----------



## Larroja

Balloongirl said:


> "Assieme superare tutto"   ¿como la veis? ¿como suena en italiano?



Semmai, "insieme superiamo tutto"; ma il significato del verbo "superare" è ben diverso da quello di "vincere". 
Riassumendo, visto che questo è il significato che hai chiesto: 



> Lo que quiero decir con la frase es que, unidas, juntas, podemos con todo lo que venga. Es decir, si nos apoyamos la una en la otra, solucionaremos todos los problemas y las adversidades.



da italiana ti dico che:
- insieme ce la facciamo (o ce la faremo)
- insieme vinciamo
- insieme si vince

sono tutte valide.


----------



## Balloongirl

Larroja said:


> da italiana ti dico che:
> - insieme ce la facciamo (o ce la faremo)
> - insieme vinciamo
> - insieme si vince
> 
> sono tutte valide.



Larroja gracias, ¿entonces es mejor "Assieme vinciamo" que "Assieme vinciamo tutto"? ¿o es lo mismo?


¿El verbo superare no es válido para lo que quiero expresar?

Gracias


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

se usi il futuro semplice suona decisamente meglio. Daresti così alla frase un senso di continuità e di "forza duratura".

*Assieme/Insieme vinceremo tutto*! Il verbo superare invece, in questo frase, non ce lo vedo tanto. Potresti solamente dire:

*Insieme supereremo tutte le difficoltà/ tutte le avversità* (più enfatico e militaresco). Per quanto i riguarda, non direi mai Assieme supereremo tutto. 

Saluti
Luca


----------



## Balloongirl

Spiritoso78 said:


> *Insieme supereremo tutte le difficoltà/ tutte le avversità* (più enfatico e militaresco). Per quanto i riguarda, non direi mai Assieme supereremo tutto.




Luca, ¿¿Que te parecen estas??
"Assieme la supereremo"
"Assieme la vinceremo"
"Assieme vinceremo"
"Assieme possono vincere"


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Balloongirl,

Credo sia sufficiente rileggere le risposte che ti sono state date e che soddisfano pienamente la tua richiesta, evitando di domandare più e più volte la medesima cosa.

Grazie per la comprensione.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------

